# is my new hamster normal-PLEASE REPLY !!



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have just rehomed a 1 yo hamster from my sister,who in that time didnt give him much human contact and most of the time was kept in its small cage.she told me he has an eye he can barely open,overgrown teeth and a 'hunchback' from being in the small cage for long.she has had cream for the eye about 7 months ago which didnt work.i cant check his teeth properly because he isnt use to people touching him and just trys to get away (he is basically in his little house 24/7) from what i can see he has 1 bottom tooth and the top and cant see overgrown but they could be growing inwards-what should i do?? also he sneezes soo much,is it normal ??


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

He looks normal just old, but I am no hamster expert. Give him something hard to chew for his teeth, like a wooden toy or cardboard or carrot or crusty hard bread. His sneezing may be due to stress, or it could be that the sawdust is too dusty for him. Is he just sneezing, or is he also making wheezing noises?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He needs to see a vet if his teeth are overgrown, the poor hamster is prob having trouble eating his foods!
Plus he needs treatment for his eye.


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

blade100 said:


> He needs to see a vet if his teeth are overgrown, the poor hamster is prob having trouble eating his foods!
> Plus he needs treatment for his eye.


I agree with this. I would make an appointment with a vet and also feed hammy some soft food such as scrambled egg, porridge or organic baby food that has no onion in it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I would take him to the vet for a check up. If he's older he might not be the most active hamster in the world, but given his eye and dental history I would get him checked to make sure he isn't in any discomfort. Have you tried tiny pieces of ham, mash potato or scrambled egg just to try and tempt him? Maybe change the substrate he's on too as shavings can be dusty.


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Get him checked at the vet straight away. His teeth and eye need checking, but if he is particularly hunched it could be a sign of pain, though in that pic he looks fairly normal and the hunching could be fear.

Don't forget that when little critters come to a new home they
should be left alone for a couple of days to settle in barring any urgent vet visits). In my experience animals not used to being handled (we've had a few) need longer and very gentle, patient coaxing when you want to socialise them. 

Once his teeth are sorted do make sure he always has something hard to gnaw at. There are loads of toys out there that are suitable.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Definitely get him vet checked asap.
I've had hamsters come here that weren't looked after properly, given no wood things to chew and their teeth were overgrown and they needed clipping.

Until you can get him to a vet offer him soft foods such as scrambled/boiled egg, porridge, or baby food (just make sure they have no onion in them)

I hope the vet can sort his teeth and eye out and that he has a happy life with you now.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

he is only 1 year old.i think he is also making weezing noises,i have changed to just shredded toilet paper which he loves and has moved from the tiny house that he was in basically 24/7 to lie under that,so you actually get seeing him now.he has had treatment for his eye while he was with my sister but it didnt work.i have seen him store food in his mouth,take it inside his house but not eat it,but today he hasnt really been at it at all.but he looks like he cant even lick his lips/mouth properly (he does the same as what my rabbit did when his teeth needed trimmed) i have gave him slices of apples and cucumber which he didnt seem to have trouble eating,he has long wooden chew sticks and other wooden chews.he is only 1 yo and i have moved him into a clear tub 60cm x 40cm for now,but i will be getting 2 or 3 large clear tubs,cut a side of,put wire mesh and then join them all with a tunnel.he will be going to the vet tomorrow.i will be giving scrambled egg or porridge until tomorrow.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Wow yes his teeth do look overgrown . Good luck at the vets little guy!!


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Get him to the vets ASAP. If he's wheezing he may well have a respiratory infection, particularly if he's been nesting in toilet paper- it's too dusty and creates more dust as it's ripped up. He may not be eating because of this and that will result in over grown teeth.

Our Syrian, flo, got a respiratory infection, which also gave her sticky eye. She showed interest in food right to the end, stashing it and lapping up bits of porridge and mashes banana though she was unable to eat solids, but she never got over it, her teeth started to overgrow and she ended up with a prolapsed bowel. We could have had an op to put it back in, but they're invasive, prone to be temporary fixes and she was too weak to have a good prognosis. It's just one of those things that can happen to very poorly hammies, no one really knows why.

Keep trying him with soft food and get him checked. Because rodents are prey animals they are very good at hiding illness, fluffing up to hide weight loss, stashing food when they can't eat. Which is why, as rodent keepers, we have to be extra vigilant.

Good luck at the vet, hope the little guy pulls through. At least now he has someone who really cares for him.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck at the vets!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use ripped up loo roll have done for years with no issues they even advise using it on some hamster forums.

Does the plastic tubs have enough ventilation as that could play a part on his breathing.

Def needs his teeth trimming, lil miss on here had some rescue Hammies with teeth that had grown into there noses because they were well overgrown.

He'll need antibiotics too for respiratory infection that he seems to have.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

he has only had toilet paper as bedding the day after i got him-a few days ago.i took him to the vets today,he got his teeth trimmed and tiacil eyedrops,to be put in 3 times a day.he came home and ate straight away,in the few days i have had him i have only seen him eat a few slices of apple and cucumber,and store food away but never eat it,he is alot skinnier than the hamsters i had when i was younger but hopefully he will start to improve.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

mariebx19 said:


> he has only had toilet paper as bedding the day after i got him-a few days ago.i took him to the vets today,he got his teeth trimmed and tiacil eyedrops,to be put in 3 times a day.he came home and ate straight away,in the few days i have had him i have only seen him eat a few slices of apple and cucumber,and store food away but never eat it,he is alot skinnier than the hamsters i had when i was younger but hopefully he will start to improve.


Oh thank god, this is good news!


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i gave the hamster (teddy) sliced apples yesterday and today i noticed they were under his bedding,i dont know if he has left them all but since having him,he has not ate much each day,i dont know how much they are actually meant to eat.when he was at the vet to be checked over and have his teeth trimmed the vet noticed that he has only got one bottom tooth and none at the top (my sisters boyfriend had a ferret years ago and pulled evryone of its teeth out with pliers because it bit him) so i dont know if that is whats happened or if they will grow back but i have given him scrambled eggs twice and he has ate them pretty good,so should i maybe just try soaking his food? could he have scrambled eggs everyday? does he look like he is struggling to eat in this video?



here is a cute pic of him this was after attempting to put in his eyedrops,he just doesnt sit at peace haha



he is getting really friendly and loving all the treats and exercise he is getting


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww bless him.

You could try feeding him eggs,tinned fish,cous cous,cat meat,baby food,potatoe and cooked veg.
Still offer him dry mix as well as he maybe able to eat small bits of it.

Well done on giving him the best new start to his life.


----------

